# Broadjam TAXI FMN leads



## d-dmusic (Feb 27, 2010)

Years ago I use to be a member of Taxi. 

Then Broadjam briefly hosted Taxi member's music, so, then afterwards for some time I was a member of Broadjam as well.

In the mean time FMN was a source for job leads, but, many of the "listings" between all of these companies seemed to be oh-so-similar with slightly different wording which leads me to believe that these listings may in fact be the same coming from a common source.

I signed several deals as a result of the Taxi listings, but, man these were dubious companies. Two companies promptly went bankrupt after signing, one moved to Boca Raton never to be heard from again, another never returned messages (even regarding questions about the contract) Bottom line - I never made a cent.
Never got anything from Broadjam or FMN either.

Are there any sources for composers on the net that are even worth pursuing ?


----------



## midphase (Feb 27, 2010)

No.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 27, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Feb 28 said:


> No.



+1

AFAIAC, Taxi is a scam. Tho I do not have proof of this - and yes, there are people who _claim_ they have gotten work from Taxi - I still say it is a scam. There are several other sites out there which will scam you out of your money - one of which is filmmusic.net - just look at it. There is no way that is completely for real.

Cheers.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 27, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> midphase @ Sun Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



Filmmusic.net is pretty well known. Especially for their magazine. They have quite a bit of resources.

The thing that sucks about it now is you have to pay to submit music to a medium that doesn't respond unless you are chosen for the job. It didn't used to be that way.

I haven't gotten work on FMN, but I haven't actually persued any jobs either.


----------



## lux (Feb 28, 2010)

i've been a Taxi member for 3 years.

its not a scam. Taxi earned me a contact thats actually producing some royalties and licenses.

it has mostly the scope to get small libs in touch with composers. 

Problem is that it doesnt work anymore like before, and i decided to not renew it, as jobs posted are less interesting than before (mostly the usual shit is asked out of composers) and theyre less in number, probably due to the increasing number or competitors.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 5, 2010)

Taxi is completely legit... this has absolutely been proven time and time again. They don't guarantee gigs or placements, and how could they? All they promise to do is provide a filter for companies that want music. They give you POTENTIAL access to opportunities you wouldn't normally get. You pay them for that filtering process + critiques of your music. Cold submissions to most opportunities will be trashed. If the company lists through Taxi it means they are soliciting upper-tier submissions - the top 20, 10, 5, 2% (depends.)

There is plenty of followup with Taxi. If you get forwarded they give you the information of the listing party (they won't do this if you get rejected - it would defeat the purpose of the screening process.) A perfect example is how some of my music got forwarded via Taxi to a particular library back in 2007. I got the library info and decided to sub a few more tracks directly to them on my own. They rejected the ones I had subbed via Taxi (interestingly) and all but one of the ones I gave directly to them. That song went on to earn some nice royalties in a PlayStation 3/Xbox 360 game.

I can't speak to Broadjam.


----------



## d-dmusic (Mar 5, 2010)

It's good to hear that you made money from Taxi. And, it's particularly good to hear it outside of the Taxi propaganda machine....which is fairly considerable. Their forum is full of "cheerleaders" (as I call them) which totally puts me off. I automatically put up my B.S. antennae and the B.S. filter goes into high gear. Overblown positivity.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if http://www.musicdealers.com (www.musicdealers.com) is a good resource? Or bogus?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't forget to check it out on http://musiclibraryreport.com/, Nate, chances are it's got an entry on there with some feedback.


----------

